# Vampire Tactica



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find a good vampire counts tactica? One that breaks down the units, their upgrades, what their good for, etc?

I read MaidenManiac's which was very good, but I need more as I'm so new to Fantasy.

Thanks,


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

http://vampirecounts.net/showthread.php?tid=167

The Best I could find...Hope its of any use.


----------



## snakezenn (Apr 14, 2009)

heres another one http://www.librarium-online.com/for...123767-vampire-counts-7ed-tactics-v1-0-a.html


----------

